# Slot Pro Speedway H.O. Website



## Slot Pro (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

I'm Jim Nagy & I have just launched my new website: www.slotprospeedway.com 

I offer some really neat die-cut, peel & stick H.O. decals, custom painted Lexan & resin cast bodies, track decorating accessories, award plaques etc.

Take a look!

Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice site Jim! Your custom paint jobs look awesome. Great looking routed track too. Is this all your handiwork? 

The only minor nit I have is that there are some minor page rendering issues when running in anything other than Internet Explorer, e.g. Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape, etc. It's really IE's fault because it's non-compliant with the standards, so pages designed around IE's behavior sometimes don't look right in compliant browsers.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Check out the products he has fro track sceanary. They look very nice indeed

Roger Corrie


----------



## Slot Pro (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm new at creating websites & I am aware that there are some issues with other browsers at this time. The biggest problem I have seen are users with their resolution set above 1024x768. 1024 is what I use & everything is fine. I'll get it figured out.

Thanks for your comments. My routed track is a MaxTrax & yes, the driver's stations, Formica & scenery is all done by yours truely.

Roger has given me some good feedback & next week I will add smaller border Dragon's Teeth that will look appropriate on sectional plastic track.

Keep checking for updates.

Jim


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Slot Pro Speedway H.O.*

Great site Jim. I ordered from you a while back and the decals and Audi are great. Thanks and keep up the nice work.


----------



## Slot Pro (Oct 3, 2005)

*Thanks for the feedback!*



LTjet said:


> Great site Jim. I ordered from you a while back and the decals and Audi are great. Thanks and keep up the nice work.


I am adding a really nice sheet of Drag Sponsors this week & also scaled down "Dragon's Teeth" borders that are perfect for those running standard plastic track(thanks Roger Corrie). The Drag Sponsors are ready to go & the "Dragon's Teeth" are printing right now.

Oh yea, I also have changed the DTM number sheet to having several different sponsors above the numbers instead of just NITRO. I also offer a sheet of DTM numbers with HOPRA on top of the numbers.

I hope to have better photos of the decals posted soon with the new sheets.

I will be at the Matteson show with a table in November.

Thanks again!

Jim


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Fun looking site great looking products!It looks like I need some stuff.
Coro Kid


----------

